# [SOLVED] Found new hardware - multimedia audio controller



## cublion3 (Sep 23, 2009)

I was having trouble with my earlier windows so i brought a new one
that has no drivers i have got all driver accept sound drivers
so i installed a sound driver called Realtek Ac'97 when i finished installation
i restarted my computer (as it recommended) when it showed the desktop
there was pop-up called 
*Found new Hardware*
multimedia audio controller
when i try the found new hardware wizard it says
the devise is disabled
i have tried everything please can anyone HELP ME!
:sigh: 
my brain is cooked solving this problem please help me
i have also tried soundmax 5.12 
please help
i have a 
dell gx270 series
windows xp 2007 service pack 2

and when open the device manager
*Sound,video and game controller*
it has three sound devices
*audio codecs*
*Legacy audio drivers*
*media control device*

*and multimedia audio controller have an exclamation mark on it*
plz i need help :smile:
i just dony know what to do now :4-dontkno


----------



## cublion3 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Found new hardware - multimedia audio controller*

please any one tell mE

my system:
dell gx270 series 
pentium 4 intel inside
windows xp


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Found new hardware - multimedia audio controller*

Have you tried installing the Audio Driver from the Dell website?

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...PLX_PNT_CEL_GX270&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## cublion3 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Found new hardware - multimedia audio controller*

yep didn't worked!!!!


----------



## cublion3 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Found new hardware - multimedia audio controller*

dell gx270 optiplex series
pentium 4 intel inside
windows xp 2007 service pack two!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Found new hardware - multimedia audio controller*

Download and run Everest.

Attach the report log in your next post.


----------



## cublion3 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Found new hardware - multimedia audio controller*

ok sometimes when it comes to complete install some kind of blue screen 
"your system has been shutdown to protect it"
kind of like these words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what to do


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Found new hardware - multimedia audio controller*

a blue screedn commonly reffered to a BSOD or blue screen of death occurs when something goes wrong.

This can be bad hardware or software, what do you mean by this? I was having trouble with my earlier windows

do you mean you installed newer version of windows on top of your old version of windows?


----------



## cublion3 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Found new hardware - multimedia audio controller*

NO!
i just formatted that partition so all the files in that will be deleted and the new windows
xp sp2 will be installed!


----------



## cublion3 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Found new hardware - multimedia audio controller*

when u start ur system a pop up comes up
*found new hardware
multimedia audio controller*
at device manager
in sound,video and game controllers
there are five things or devices
Audio codecs
Legacy Audio drivers
Media control devices
Legacy Video capture Device
Video codecs
i have tried every thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cublion3 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Found new hardware - multimedia audio controller*



makinu1der2 said:


> Download and run Everest.
> 
> Attach the report log in your next post.


Everst didnt help:sigh:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Found new hardware - multimedia audio controller*



cublion3 said:


> Everst didnt help:sigh:



It should have generated a log report of the system.

Can you attach that report in your next post?


----------



## cublion3 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Found new hardware - multimedia audio controller*



makinu1der2 said:


> It should have generated a log report of the system.
> 
> Can you attach that report in your next post?




It didnt have generated a log report of the system.:4-dontkno


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Found new hardware - multimedia audio controller*

Open Device Manager.

Go to the device properties of the multimedia audio controller and post the hardware id


----------



## cublion3 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Found new hardware - multimedia audio controller*

I Just Solved my problem . thankx guys for helping...
i found my cd which came with my system which of course had drivers in it...


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Found new hardware - multimedia audio controller*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for posting back with results


----------

